# DSP1124P freezes/switch doesnt work. Need help with DVD



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought the DSP1124P from partsexpress

I noticed that it will run for a few secs and then freeze. Sometimes the switch 
wont work. i.e even if I press the switch it wont turn on.

I have connected the DSP input1 to the AVR sub out and the DSP output1
to the subwoofer input using the 1/4th to RCA jack.

When I turn it on it will show the input level but soon everything would
freeze. No button would work. 

Before I send it back as a defective item, I would like to know if I am
doing anything wrong. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

I was also wondering if I need to download any firmware. I am not
planning on using the midi connection as I am planning to do the
EQ manually. Well I did try the software but I was not successfull
in getting a good curve. I keep getting the message that the
level is too high and clipping has occured when my SPL is
hardly reading 65db. I also have not eliminated the hum.

So I decided to do this manually as I get the hum only if I
hook up my PC.

I also like to know which DVD has the frequency sweep that I can
use to measure my sub. I would like to just send a signal at one
frequency and get a good measurement on the SPL and then do this
at other frequencies. The bass guitar always seems to be the problem.
When ever there is bass guitar in a CD, the bass is boomy. So I thought if I
know that frequency and tone it down I should get much better
improvement in the bass response.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I noticed that it will run for a few secs and then freeze.


Yeah, sounds like you have a defective unit.

Be sure that you set all the two sets of 12 filters in one program (i.e. Program #4) to "OF' position.



> I was also wondering if I need to download any firmware


Firmware isn't downloadable for the 1124. Any change is done by changing the PROM itself. The only firmware problems with the 1124 is in V1.3 where the midi is defective (check your version from the front panel). If you intend to not use the midi, there's no reason to upgrade.



> Well I did try the software but I was not successfull


I'd give REW a real effort. It's significantly better than tones and measure method.



> as I get the hum only if I
> hook up my PC.


Yeah, PC's are horrible for hum. I admit to using a cheater plug for REW PC hookups when using a PC. It's not safe, but it's only when I run REW and then I remove the cheater. I use the cheater on the PC and monitor AC cord.



> which DVD has the frequency sweep


If you're truly intent on using a manual method, go to our download page and get the Excel file for your meter and the test tones from there.

brucek


----------

